
Lawful Intercept, Law Enforcement's Legal Backdoor Exposes ISP's to Hackers - SecurityTimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=1036&sms_ss=hackernews
======
epochwolf
Direct link: [http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/03/hackers-networking-
equipmen...](http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/03/hackers-networking-equipment-
technology-security-cisco.html)

